# Making a claim



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

So this afternoon, while parked at the tip, a transit van has drove into the front of my car.

My question is, when I ring my insurance tomorrow (They are shut now) do I get a say in what bodyshop the car goes to, or do the insurance decide that and it's final?

Thanks


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I think it has to be on their approved bodyshop list so if your place is on their list you should be ok, otherwise they get to say where it goes.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You have a right to choose where your car is repaired. Usually the insurance company will have a clause where you will have to forfeit a courtesy car. 

You do have to inform your insurance company, but I would approach his to make the claim if he's at fault. 

Don't get involved with an accident claims centre. They just rip everyone off and ramp up claims.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

hate to be the kill joy but forewarned is fore armed.............id get any cctv from the tip if you can as always weary when someone hits the front of you as 9 times out of 10 they say you went into the back of them


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Depends on the insurance company, some have a 'non-approved bodyshop' excess, so if you want to use one that isn't on their list, you'll pay a bit extra. Others may just give you a few options and tell you to pick one, no other choice if you want them to pay.

Check you policy details, that may tell you, otherwise your best bet is to speak to them


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Am I right in calling my own insurance company to sort this?

He didn't know who he was insured with, however we called police at the time and they confirmed the vehicle was insured under his name.

I don't see him not admitting liability, my car was parked, he drove into it trying to get into a space in front of me, and I have plenty of witnesses.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I hope you got his details, name address and vehicle reg etc. You can then give these to your insurer along with the police reference number that they must have given you, and they will find his insurers and go from there. When i had a car with specialised paint it needed to be repaired by the guys that sprayed it originally and my insurance was fine for it to go to then and still gave me a courtesy car for up to 14 days, it was only vandal damage so no parts required.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

The good news is that he has admitted liability for the accident :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

dal84 said:


> The good news is that he has admitted liability for the accident :thumb:


Thats a good start.

But yes, if you call up your insurance you can go from there.

If you choose your own bodyshop, the likelihood is that you'll have to pay a non-approved repairer fee which is around £250.

Also, you'll probably have to drive the car to the bodyshop for them to price up a quote and send it to the insurance company via Audatex and some insurers don't give a courtesy car if you choose your own body shop.

However, the workaround is to ask the bodyshop for a courtesy car and they'll put that into the quote given to the insurance company.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have spoke to my insurer first thing, and he has admitted liability to his insurer. Which just happens to be the same insurer as me.

The car is being taken away tomorrow, although I didn't choose my own bodyshop in the end.

Fingers crossed it comes back in the condition it was in yesterday morning!

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

